# Unwanted winter project...



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

So I came home with the A6 on the back of a tow truck the other day after losing power on the motorway, getting a CEL, and the engine making a horrible rattling noise








The computer was showing a start of injection error, which basically means cam timing or an injection pump failure







(TDI remember)
So hoping for a simple mechanical failure I pulled the front end to have a look.
Mechanical failure? Er, yeah kinda:





































The cam idler has literally exploded, sending bearings and oil seals everywhere! All that was left was the outer race running on the inner one, and it has started machining its way through both the engine block and the timing cover








This is all I managed to retrieve:








Given that it has oil leaks everywhere, and it had an iffy head gasket earlier in the year I've decided to pull the motor and replace all the seals and headgaskets over the winter, since I don't fancy pulling apart to this extent again if I can help it








Just for fun, where I am now, when its 2* outside (35F)
















Lucky me


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Unwanted winter project... (MikkiJayne)*

That sucks girl. On the plus side at least you did not do the head gasket and then have this happen!








What do you have left to drive now? Or is this a 'must do as quick as possible so I can have something to drive' type of job?
If you are going to pull the engine, now is the time to slap a 5 or 6 speed into it! Or do you already have a manual?


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Unwanted winter project... (MikkiJayne)*

Wow. thats crazy. i need to do my timing belt soon.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Unwanted winter project... (kingofnyc22)*

Yikes!!! *Start having Timing Belt Anxiety* I'm now over 75k and after seeing the bent valve on the desk at Matrix I'm a little worried.
How badly is the block machined from the cam idler? Good luck on the project.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Unwanted winter project... (vr6ninja)*

Got it done yet?








You must be hard at work as I have not seen you post in a few days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Unwanted winter project... (Snowhere)*

You know.. this makes me really really hope my tensioner was changed out when my timing belt was done...
Whats that status of your real cars?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Unwanted winter project... (MikeMcNair.)*

Mm well I'm currently running around in a mk2 Golf 1.3 (yes really - 1272cc, carburettor, and a heady 55hp!) which cost $30







The irony of driving that around in the snow while the Quattro is broken at home is killing me








I've decided to take my time over it and give the motor some proper TLC, after all she deserves it at 235K http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif None of the metalwork is too badly machined by the idler, so nothing of concern there. I'm probably looking at about $1000 for the full gasket refresh, a full set of timing gear and new serp-belt idlers etc so it'll take me a month or two to save up the cash. I'll pull the motor and work on it in the kitchen where its nice and warm and get it thrown back in in the new year. I can check the clutch and flush the trans while its out too. Oh, and it's already a 6-speed








This really does highlight the importance of changing the idlers and tensioners *and water pump* when doing the belt. It has a crappy aftermarket water pump on at the moment which has literally rusted though, and is now leaking down the block








What is interesting is that the hydraulic tensioner-damper thingy was siezed solid, which was the only reason the computer noticed that anything was wrong. If that was still working then it would have taken up the slack in the belt until something catastrophic happened








All the other cars (ie the 'rados) are all much the same. The V8 is work in progress, the TDI is broken and sulking under a tree, and the 16V is stock and still working








Mikki x


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Unwanted winter project... (MikkiJayne)*

What brand water pump is that by chance. I'm planning on doing the timing work on my car over new years, and would want to make sure I do it correctly. I've been planning on the ECS tuning kit, but don't want to be hitting myself over it later, like you mentioned with the water pump.









_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
What is interesting is that the hydraulic tensioner-damper thingy was siezed solid, which was the only reason the computer noticed that anything was wrong. If that was still working then it would have taken up the slack in the belt until something catastrophic happened










An instance where failure was to your advantage, preventing further failure...


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Unwanted winter project... (vr6ninja)*

No idea I'm afraid. There are no obvious markings on it, and its a really cheap looking casting.
I'm planning on pulling the engine tomorrow, weather permitting, so I'll have a closer look then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The idler that failed was an INA which surprised me - I thought they were OEM?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Unwanted winter project... (MikkiJayne)*

So....
















When the idler went the inevitable happened and the pistons had an intimate encounter with the valves







It was pretty minor, and I don't think it was enough to bend any of them, but it spat most of the lifters out







So when it drove on to the tow truck it was more like a 17V V6 than a 24V
























The engine is now in bits in the kitchen awaiting a rebuild. 
I am amazed how tough the block on this thing is though. It has 4-bolt mains, with cross-bolts _and_ girdles







Its built more like a top fuel dragster motor than anything I've seen by VAG.
















Obviously built for massive torks!







A few mods might be in order when everything goes back together. Maybe upgrade the turbo to a GT22, bigger injectors, etc








I'm not sure if I'm going to rebuild it though, or just buy another low-mileage motor. Its going to cost >$2000+ to fix it, so we'll see what comes up on fleabay.....
Mikki x


_Modified by MikkiJayne at 8:14 PM 12-17-2008_


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Unwanted winter project... (MikkiJayne)*

Wouldn't it be better to spend the $ and rebuild it yourself? That way you know it is done right. If you buy a motor off flea bag, you really have no control on what shape it is in. You could install it only to have to pull it again in a short time.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Unwanted winter project... (Snowhere)*

This is my dilemma








If I did buy a 2nd hand motor then I'd still have to do all the timing belt and serp-belt stuff, and thats a significant part of the overall bill. 
It depends what I can find a good low-mileage motor for I guess....


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Unwanted winter project... (MikkiJayne)*

its odd how the 2.5 tdi, 2.7t, and 2.8v6 all look the same from the belt side heh. 
Bummer we only get the lame 4cyl diesels here (other than touareg) I mean why dont americans want a v6 tdi or v8tdi (in a8 or phaeton) I would rather have a v6tdi in a passat than a v6 NA


----------

